
The Power and the Gory (1990) - niklasbuschmann
http://www.bronxbanterblog.com/2013/10/01/the-power-and-the-gory/
======
deogeo
The story mentions a detox program involving running and saunas - does anyone
know more about it? How is it supposed to work? Why would running help sweat
out toxins afterwards?

